# Engle portable Livewell.



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Isn't it just a cooler with a bubbler in it? Problem is it doesn't turn over the water and it's small so you might be able to keep some minnows or shrimp in it, or a maybe a dozen greenbacks, but will still need to manually swap the water over every once in a while.

The only thing the cooler does over a bucket is keep the ambient heat out better, but they have buckets at wally world with foam that will do the same.

If you go this route I would do 2 things. Swap over the water every hour, and float a bottle or 2 of frozen water in it. Not much point in using a cooler if the water you dump into it is already hot.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Firecat, thanks. You've given me an idea. Since I'm looking to do this on the cheap, I think I could go with either the Engle or the insulated 5gal Bucket at Walmart, and use a small hand bilge pump to change out the water every 1/2 hour or even more frequently as needed.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ck out some hospitals or laundry mat etc..around back and appropriate a softener barrel and cut it down...like a chem tainer...10 gal.....o


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have the 19qt Engel bait cooler. It will keep 3 dozen shrimp or 4” shiners alive indefinitely, I’ve been impressed with it. I haven’t tried finger mullet or pilchards yet but I plan to at some point. 

The bubbler also runs far longer on a set of batteries than it claims, I have changed them out after 5-6 trips as I don’t trust them to keep running, but it hasn’t actually died on me yet. There is also a 12v adapter included to run it off your boat. 

I’m not sure if a pump like this could be added to it with a 2 position switch to suck the water level down and refill it via a hose over the side of the boat. 

https://www.amazon.com/Johnson-Pump...3073260&sr=1-2&keywords=Johnson+livewell+pump


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I’m not sure if a pump like this could be added to it with a 2 position switch to suck the water level down and refill it via a hose over the side of the boat.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Johnson-Pump...3073260&sr=1-2&keywords=Johnson+livewell+pump


If you are going to go through that much trouble then you might as well just rig up an overflow and use the pump like a normal system. Much better then just a bubbler.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> If you are going to go through that much trouble then you might as well just rig up an overflow and use the pump like a normal system. Much better then just a bubbler.


Yeah, I just wouldn’t want any thru-hulls or water being pumped into the boat to overflow into the bilge intentionally.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You don't have to. Rig it pontoon style where the pump sits on a block out back, either secured or clamped on. Overflow hose over the side of the boat. When the days over pull the plug at the bottom, or pick it up and dump it overboard.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

For shrimp, I prefer my Engel bait cooler to my actual baitwell in the skiff.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Be careful buying cheap bubblers. Lots of them are annoyingly loud and stress the bait.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Greenies don't live long without a lot of water turn over. Most of the guys around here that want something removable install a transom mount Rule pump then pump the water into a drum and back out.

Pump: http://www.discountmarinesupplies.c...A9Kfoygl8GJ_SPkrvucbvYQNrukGb0sRoCAn4QAvD_BwE

10g Brute trash can with lid, little tubing and a few bits of PVC to finish. Put a drain at the bottom and run the overflow and intake into the top. $100 will have a solid portable livewell that will keep greenies and just about anything alive all day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

I keep my shrimp on ice!
I use a 12pk cooler and I make an ive block using a baking pan that will fit into the bottom of the cooler and at least 2” thick. I then place Ice block in a large zip lock and into the cooler it goes. When at the baithouse I ask for a little saltwater and wet a towell down real good with it. I fold the towel down onto the ice and have bait man put shrimp on the towel. I then fold the other part of the wet towel down to cover the shrimp. When done right, your shrimp will be kicking 8-10 hrs later. The trick is to keep the towel real moist and never let the shrimp touch fresh water! I did make some salt water ice blocks once though and they worked great too. With greenies, I have to agree with high volume water turn over reccomendations.


----------

